# Fluval G3 ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Any one running the G3 on here ? Would like some feed back on this filter.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've drooled over that for ages due to my love of all gadget type stuff. I think there's quite a few reviews and comparisons of the G series filters. The price and the cartridge requirements would be my main gripes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's $425 with the $75 coupon at Petsandponds.com, but for that price you can get an Eheim 2080 with 3 times the media capacity and almost 2x the flow rate....but it certainly is a cool filter. Only thing is that since filters are tucked away in the stand, there's really not much for something that looks that fancy. And as Tony said, the need for those expensive cartridges would be a bit limiting.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I likes gadgets too, but to me a filter that sucks and pushes water needs to be robust. An Eheim is enough headache for me with the fragile and expensive parts. I hate to see any of the electronics goes. I will buy 2 FX5 and 3 or 4 XP4 before I touch it 

Unless I want to impress my guests with the best gadget


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, the fact that there are so many better alternatives, even disregarding price, would make me not go for it....unless I want a toy, then its a whole different story.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

This filter is nothing more than a clever way by Hagen to keep you spending money on their cartridges for the forseeable future...

Get a filter that allows you flexibility on media choices.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just like a younger fella told me before. No other reason other than the "cool factor"


----------



## malekat (Jan 8, 2012)

Been running a g3, for about 35 days now. Been wondering if anybody else has been running one. Was having nitrate problems and put a bag of nitate remover in the bio trays. Then relize, all i had to do was use the chimical cartage instead of opening the Top. 

Be nice to be able to chat with someone thats been using a g3 or g6. A lot longer. (knowlege about the conductivity).

They sell them on amazoN for a little over $200 since november.


----------

